# What would you replace the 7D with? If anything at all!



## GoodVendettaPhotography (Sep 4, 2013)

First off, I have absolutely adored my Canon 7D since the day I bought it; However, I was fortunate enough earlier this year to purchase a 5D Mark III and since then have been completely spoiled with all of it's features. Currently, my girlfriend and I are tackling weddings left and right, and if you've ever done a wedding before you probably know the lighting is only right about 50% of the time… Now again, I love my 7D, But if I were to sell it and replace it with a newer camera what would you pay as the next best option? After selling my 7D, if I even take this route, I would not like to spend over $1000...

So whaddya think? 70D, 6D, keep my awesome 7D and deal with the noise the best I can? As always, thank you for your replies! I really love this form and all the support you all bring to the table! Thanks!


----------



## rs (Sep 4, 2013)

With that lens lineup, a lack of action shots and the need to cope with challenging light, my vote is for the 6D


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 5, 2013)

Agreed. I'm pretty sure the 6D gets you better DR than any other Canon still camera currently on the market, and only slightly worse than the Nikon D800.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2013)

Once I bought a 5D MK II, when they first came out, I got rid of my 7D because I could see that it would get little use. A few years later, I got a good deal on one thru the CLP, but eventually sold it and bought my 6th 40D.
The 7D is not bad, but its expensive so you need to be taking advantage of its high FPS.


----------



## jasonsim (Sep 5, 2013)

My vote would be a 6D for weddings. The 5D III as you know, is ideal. But if looking to spend less than a 5D III, then the 6D would be next best. 7D is not really great for low light situations where you cannot use a flash or use it effectively. I'm no wedding photographer, but doubt that setting up lighting up at the alter is allowed. I was at a wedding in Rio last year where three photographers were all hovering around the bride and groom at the alter...two with flashes on camera with the a bounce modifier (high ceilings). The third had the 85L 1.2 on the body, don't remember her having a flash on. 

I don't think you'd need 8 FPS that the 7D affords at a wedding. So again, 6D. You might even consider a used or refurbished 5D II. Up until the 5D III, those were the darlings of wedding photogs.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## Jim K (Sep 5, 2013)

I love my 7Ds but if I were you I would go for the 6D and consider the 24-105L kit lens for it. 

Or save for another 5D3. I smile every time I review my images from it.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't give up my 7D except for a 7D Mark II with better specs based on my current usage. For you though I agree with everyone else the 6D is you option.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 5, 2013)

2n10 said:


> I wouldn't give up my 7D except for a 7D Mark II with better specs based on my current usage. For you though I agree with everyone else the 6D is you option.



I bought my 7D for its AF, speed and reach (crop). In this way it complements the 5DMkII nicely but the 7D is blown away on image quality by the 5DMkII. It'll take a good 7DII to replace the 7D. 

Not sure what the future will bring for me, but I do enjoy having the use of two bodies. In that sense, the 7D may actually be replaced by a full fram body in due time, if I can get over the loss of the crop factor in combination with tele-lenses.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 5, 2013)

To suggest something else, I have seen a number of 1DIV bodies at very attractive prices, not much over 1k$. That is still a phenomenal camera. 10fps, 1.3x crop, good high ISO, built like a tank etc. etc.


----------



## Joe M (Sep 5, 2013)

GoodVendettaPhotography said:


> First off, I have absolutely adored my Canon 7D since the day I bought it; However, I was fortunate enough earlier this year to purchase a 5D Mark III and since then have been completely spoiled with all of it's features. Currently, my girlfriend and I are tackling weddings left and right, and if you've ever done a wedding before you probably know the lighting is only right about 50% of the time… Now again, I love my 7D, But if I were to sell it and replace it with a newer camera what would you pay as the next best option? After selling my 7D, if I even take this route, I would not like to spend over $1000...
> 
> So whaddya think? 70D, 6D, keep my awesome 7D and deal with the noise the best I can? As always, thank you for your replies! I really love this form and all the support you all bring to the table! Thanks!



My vote is to find a way to increase your spending limit of $1k and get a 5D3. You'll do yourself a favour, not just the bride. It won't just be for the bride's benefit but for yours. It'll make your job easier at the wedding and in post. This is something you should know already having used it. I know many are happy with the 6D and do a great job (Dustin comes to mind) but personally I find the 5D3 a great camera to use and don't think I can settle for a camera that's a touch more restrictive in abilities. If you can't increase your limit and can live with the ability of the 6D, get it. Don't even consider the 70D.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 5, 2013)

When / if 7D MK II or a D400 comes out, I will get rid of my current D7100 and buy either one depending on the features ... after I bought the 5D MK III my crop frame camera is only used for bird photography ... but I do not think any camera that is as good or better than 7D will cost less than $1000 ... I'd be more around $1500


----------



## ecka (Sep 5, 2013)

1DX should be a decent replacement


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2013)

dgatwood said:


> Agreed. I'm pretty sure the 6D gets you better DR than any other Canon still camera currently on the market, and only slightly worse than the Nikon D800.



+1 My vote is going to the 6D for the same raison.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 5, 2013)

I replaced my 7D with the 6D. So glad I did. Never going to use APS-C again.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 5, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> I replaced my 7D with the 6D. So glad I did.



Same here. I purchased a 6D last winter and kept my 7D as well. 

But, the 7D was gathering dust in my camera bag so I sold it last week. I don't shoot weddings, but I know several wedding photographers who use them as either primary or backup cameras and love them.


----------



## skycolt (Sep 5, 2013)

replaced it with a 1DIV. Pretty nice update on focus and high ISO. But only when I go back the the previous album did I find how many great photos I took with a 7D. That's a very very capable camera.


----------



## setterguy (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I would definitely not replace my 7D with a 70D! Just came back from taking a solid look at the new 70 D. The new electronics are impressive but the camera itself comes across in your hands as a piece of light, fragile plastic with an inferior grip, small feel and overall just not anything close to the higher class 7D. The format for the buttons etc. seems compromised due to the smaller size of the camera. When will Canon realize that many D7 users are frustrated that they have not provided an equivalent update for the 7D. It would be just great if they put out the new camera with a full frame sensor that is below the price point of the 5DIII. Wondering if I should just jump to NIkon! Difficult to wait another year to only be let down again!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 9, 2013)

Read the attached article, giving the statistics for the best photographs used by Reuters last year:

http://petapixel.com/2012/12/02/the-most-popular-cameras-and-settings-for-reuters-best-photos-of-the-year-2012/

These images are shot by the best photographers out there. In excess of 80% were shot using Canon bodies (and of course lenses). I doubt all of them are mislead by false commercials ...

According to these statistics: The worlds best pictures are shot using 1DIV, with the 16-35mm f2.8L II lens. How come only a mere 5% of these photographers shoot with Nikon, if they are that superior??


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 9, 2013)

setterguy said:


> Well I would definitely not replace my 7D with a 70D!



I can agree with this. The 70D doesn't seem like a big enough leap to warrant spending that much money on that much of an upgrade. Now the 7D2....we'll see.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Read the attached article, giving the statistics for the best photographs used by Reuters last year:
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2012/12/02/the-most-popular-cameras-and-settings-for-reuters-best-photos-of-the-year-2012/
> 
> ...



It is also interesting to note that over twice as many of the pictures were shot with the 5D2 over the 5D3..... You don't always need the newest...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 10, 2013)

skycolt said:


> replaced it with a 1DIV. Pretty nice update on focus and high ISO. But only when I go back the the previous album did I find how many great photos I took with a 7D. That's a very very capable camera.



Interesting upgrade path, something to consider...


----------

